# منحني التبريد



## naghoma (11 نوفمبر 2012)

مرحبا انا عظوة جديدة بالمنتدى واطلب مساعدتكم اريد تقرير عن منحني التبريد للمعدن النقي وما الهدف منه ومالاخطار التي يمكن ان تحدث عند اجراء الجانب العملي لتجربة انشاء منحني التبريد اذا ممكن بس اريد رد سريع رجاءا


----------



## hanygah (13 نوفمبر 2012)

دة كتاب هيفيديك كويس يا هندسة metallurgy.pdf download - 2shared


----------



## عمراياد (13 نوفمبر 2012)

http://academic.uprm.edu/pcaceres/Courses/MetalEng/MENG-5A.pdf


Heating and Cooling Curves


----------

